# New at Growing Organically



## lkbkr103 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, I've been growing for quite a while now, but have recently decided to go organic. I was wondering if there was anything that people normally have around the house that can be used as organic nutrients. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.primalseeds.org/npk.htm


----------



## lkbkr103 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, but when it says (ash) next to the type of material, does that mean you have to dry and burn it? And then how do you add it to your growing medium? Do you sprinkle it on top or dilute it in water and water your plants?


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it means to dry and burn. How much do you use? good question. I'm trying to switch to organics too. They always tell you what to use but dont always tell you HOW to use it or why. I read and read and read and I still dont have it completly figured out.  good luck.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

Organic is always nice, but, how do you know what to do or the amount to add. Its just a larger problem to worry about. I feel that its such a hassle to try and go completly organic, but I mean if your really into it, Im sure you can do it. It just takes time. The most organic it can get is put it outside and let them grow


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeh I know, It's probably more trouble than its worth, but what the ####. It beats watching tv while i wait for the phone to ring. Besides once you get the stuff figured out you can plant the seed's/clones and stand back and water and watch them grow, no additional ferts needed. Thats what I want to get to. (imaginary label on puff's plants)  JUST ADD WATER.  hehehe.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

lol. yeah man, that sounds straight to me! lol I know it sucks waiting!!! augh, I keep looking like its suppose to bush over night! BUT I KNOW BETTER. it sucks, but w.e We just have to deal with it. Natures beauty takes time i guess


----------



## Moo (Jul 17, 2008)

_Natures beauty takes time i guess 
_

Why, of course it does.  I've got mine growing in some dirt I dug up out back.  Just top soil, as the deeper you go, the more clay in my neck of the woods.  I do have sand on my property too, so I added some, and this dirt retains water for days at least, an inch down.  The plants are healthy and getting what they need.

I just hope those roots run deep enough, and can breathe enough.

Also, sunlight has been a major issue for me, growing "under the sun".  Too much sunlight, too hot is possible of course, especially when using dirt on the clay-ey side.  Your dirt matters as much as the weather, true.  The only rule I followed is to smell the dirt, if it smells good and earthy okay.  If it crumples well okay.  

I am open to try new things with it though, which is why I thanked the above poster for the link to primal seeds.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 18, 2008)

If you are new at growing organically i would suggest buying a great organic to semi organic fert like Metanaturals, Fox Farms, or Botanicare. I would also suggest buying a cheap organic soil with no nutrients added . 

Ph the soil, germ some seeds and you are growing organically although maybe not bone mean blood meal organic or guano organic. However bat guanos can be a great option for you if you would like something 100% organic. Anyways, most good organic bottled fertilizers come with or you can find a good feeding schedule or just feel it out. With organics it's best to start with a good bottled fert,  and a good homemade soil mix. 

Someone posted a thread on good soil mixes and i posted the one i use there. If you need any help just ask. It's okay to grow organically from bottled ferts that are easily used and stored with no real health concerns.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 29, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> If you are new at growing organically i would suggest buying a great organic to semi organic fert like Metanaturals, Fox Farms, or Botanicare. I would also suggest buying a cheap organic soil with no nutrients added .
> 
> Ph the soil, germ some seeds and you are growing organically although maybe not bone mean blood meal organic or guano organic. However bat guanos can be a great option for you if you would like something 100% organic. Anyways, most good organic bottled fertilizers come with or you can find a good feeding schedule or just feel it out. With organics it's best to start with a good bottled fert,  and a good homemade soil mix.
> 
> Someone posted a thread on good soil mixes and i posted the one i use there. If you need any help just ask. It's okay to grow organically from bottled ferts that are easily used and stored with no real health concerns.



hey Wakenbake, thanks for the advice.....am presently experementing with Bat Guano tea......mixing only one half cup to a gallon of water, letting it sit for two days......then giving one quarter gallon to each plant every five days for stem and leaf growth......lack of sun this summer caused long, stemmie growth so I wanted to try something to help them......only have eight plants in greenhouse, live close  to the Pacific Ocean, morning fog cheats me out of sunlight......am a medical user for Glaucoma, trying to get  rid of the eye drops....I hope this isn't too much info......thanks again.....painterdude


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

painter dude, I'm a med guy too. I just noticed your location, ha.. I just left port orford 2 years ago, too windy for the wife.
puff

hmm...morning fog? that would be Bro######? or gb? its all nice isn't it. wish I could go back.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2008)

That "primalseeds" link that enhancementsmoker posted is for there *composted* NPK. 
There are many ways to grow organically, but I would go with some store bought organic fertilizers to start before getting into mixing your own stuff


----------

